# Holland or Mini Lop?



## Chansey (Jan 19, 2011)

I recently got a new bun who I was told was 3-4 months old. However she was just called a "lop"... I was reading that mini lops get a bit bigger than Holland lops, but I am not exactly sure how else to tell which is which since she is so young!

Anyway, her name is Dolly, and her ears and tail taper off to a light gray =) She's a sweety! Any opinions on her breed would be much appreciated!!


----------



## elrohwen (Jan 19, 2011)

The face looks like a holland to me.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 19, 2011)

What we can see looks a lot like the Holland we used to have.


----------



## Chansey (Jan 19, 2011)

Alrighty, thanks yall!


----------



## woahlookitsme (Jan 19, 2011)

looks like a frosty holland lop to me too. Congrats on your new bunny!


----------



## Nikki_Shortstuff (Jan 20, 2011)

Looks like my little Charlie, definitely a Holland!


----------



## Jaded (Jan 20, 2011)

No Idea, but i will go with the others, Holland Lop.
Her color is Seal Point, but i think seal point is called Frosty Point in the US.


----------



## SNM (Jan 20, 2011)

Frosted Pearl usually has a tinge of black,blue,lilac, or chocolate on the ears,paws, and nose.
Are her eyes blue? 
I have a question > Why are the colors different in New Zealand.? It's the same genetics anywhere you go in the world(even though seal and FP are genetically close) they are two different colors. Wasn't FP was moved from shaded to wideband group a short time ago?


----------



## woahlookitsme (Jan 20, 2011)

Isn't on a frosty the points are much lighter and the body color is white? Thats what I've experienced. To where a seal point has much darker points and almost a cream body color. I have no clue about eye color though

heres what i found on frosty
Frosty point: an unacceptable/unrecognised colour where instead of the points (ears, tail, feet and muzzle or nose) being fully coloured you'll see a frosty (usually grey) effect. Sometimes frosty points are so light and if a few coloured strands of fur are missed being seen they are mistakenly labelled as blue-eyed whites.
http://www.petrabbitworld.com/clubs_jargon.html


----------



## SNM (Jan 20, 2011)

argg I left my standards at home. IF you put a FP next to a BEW you can tell the difference. Look at some pictures from breeders or off google.


----------



## Chansey (Jan 20, 2011)

*woahlookitsme wrote: *


> Sometimes frosty points are so light and if a few coloured strands of fur are missed being seen they are mistakenly labelled as blue-eyed whites.


This sounds right, because her sister didn't have nearly as much gray on her ears/nose/tail as Dolly, and could have easily been mistaken for a BEW.

And I know these aren't very good photos for seeing it but she does have blue eyes.

Thanks for all of yalls comments, by the way


----------



## elrohwen (Jan 20, 2011)

I know someone with a rabbit who looked just like your girl as a baby, but now has a lot of flecking over the white. I'm pretty sure she's a frosty and she's gotten darker with age. It'll be cool to see if Dolly does as well!


----------

